

Black Mirror: Fifteen Million Merits (2012) - eridal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tMXKQdc5ZM

======
rbanffy
Sometimes, science fiction is not about trying to predict the future as much
as trying to avoid it.

------
monroepe
Such a good show. I wish there were more episodes.

~~~
eridal
I just found this episode, and while I have only watched half of it, I'm
completely hooked!

Is the entire serie like this one?

~~~
ionised
There are two series and the episodes all have different stories and concepts,
but they are all similarly bleak and dystopian alternate reality pieces.

The episode you're watching now is probably my favourite but the others are
fantastic too, especially the one with the memory implants.

As Charlie Brooker (creator) put it himself, these are potential futures if
society were to take a couple of steps in the wrong direction.

